# How dirty is you bulk?



## Mart81 (Aug 9, 2012)

As from today Im going to do a four week bulk eating whatever i like.

Im working 12 hour days 6 days a week for the next month so being able to eat want i want is so much more convenient and its a physical job so im hungry all the time.

I will train 3-4 times a week with 40 mins weights and 20 mins cardio.

Anyone else getting results from dirty eating?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive always had dirty results from dirty bulks. All my carbs now come from rice, oats, potato. And only sugary carbs breakfast and round a workout. Results are considerably better and nice lean gains.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Only thing you will do is get fat.

eat loads of clean carbs like a boss n get f**king huge


----------



## Mart81 (Aug 9, 2012)

Think im hoping someone will justify eating junk for me lol. Just dont think i can eat clean whilst doing so many hours at work. Yesterday i started at 8am and got home at gone 10pm. Im sat eating lunch now.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i eat everyhing i like so sometimes very dirty lol,


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Mate i believe if you eat dirty then you look dirty. (with some exceptions)

Thing is if you're saying you're going to do a dirty bulk its likey you'll let yourself fully go and it'll get out of control. I'd try eat clean with maybe 3 nice cheat meals a week to look forward to. I personally see that as a dirty bulk. It's not as bad as eating sh1t all the time.

EDIT: Also doing it this way means you can look forward to these dirty meals and enjoy!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think you'll find anyone to justify eating complete crap, is there no way you can pack a bag with some pre prepared meals in tupperware, and supplement with shakes, you'll save yourself a whole lot of work in the end by not having to cut all the fat off that you will gain eating ****e.


----------



## Mart81 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for replies, deep down i know your right but Surely 4 weeks cant do too much damage? Going on a cut after that anyway. Prob a keto


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I have never done said " Dirty Bulk " even when i didnt know what i was doing, i still didnt eat everything in sight to put weight on

Slowly slowly catcha monkey is the best way of putting good quality muscle on


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Mart81 said:


> Thanks for replies, deep down i know your right but Surely 4 weeks cant do too much damage? Going on a cut after that anyway. Prob a keto


Even so though mate, eating dirty all the time isn't good for mood, energy levels, or general well being.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mart81 said:


> Think im hoping someone will justify eating junk for me lol. Just dont think i can eat clean whilst doing so many hours at work. Yesterday i started at 8am and got home at gone 10pm. Im sat eating lunch now.


some people can eat dirty to bulk and get away with it but these guys are normally true hard gainers and have a 6 pack year round......to be fair mate being at work for that long does not mean you have to dirty bulk, just take meals packed in tupperware or shakes, i travel on average 800miles a week and stay in hotels but still manage to stick to a strict diet...

i got my best results last year when i bulked using a detailed meal plan Monday through Saturday and had Sunday off......if there is a will there is a way.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mart81 said:


> Thanks for replies, deep down i know your right but Surely 4 weeks cant do too much damage? Going on a cut after that anyway. Prob a keto


this does not make sense why willingly know your going to put fat on for the next 4 weeks to only diet it off? just raise your clean calories and have structured cheats/refeeds


----------



## Mart81 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. Looks like i will have to buck my ideas up. Back to clean eating it is then. Fish and chips was nice last night mind : )


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

you are what you eat, simples, eat fat, be fat


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

I think the problem with eating Dirty food is the amount of body fat you need to lose to look good.

My diet is always clean,cheat day once a week.

Eating dirty is fine but the problem is too diet and lose the fat to say 10 per cent body fat and below would take me around 10 weeks,for a guy on a dirty diet it could take as long as 20 weeks.

Normaly dirty diet guys always stay bloated as they begin a diet 12 weeks in a still carrying 18 per cent body fat and give up as it's very hard to get your body fat below 10 per cent.

So I would think hard about eating what ever you want before you start.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Aldinblack (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi guys, since I'm new to all this I'm gonna ask some real stupid questions. What exactly is meant by "clean" or "dirty" ?

I mean I think I get the gist, but eg chicken breast is clean, right ? So what about chicken & chips, is that dirty then ?

What about a plate of pasta with tomato sauce, is that clean ? And if I add some sausage meat to the sauce does that make it dirty ?

Any rough guidelines available so I can classify foods, I mean I know some is obvious - like doner kebabs and burgers are obviously dirt, but apart from the obvious stuff I'm not really sure what not to eat !

Cheers !

btw I only eat boiled or poached eggs, never fried so I guess I'm clean on that one ! But what about scrambled


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lazy fcuker lol as said, you'll look and feel shìt, plus you have to then diet off all the fat and if your natty then it's one step back IMO, raise clean kcals slightly and adjust weekly if you see any fat gain.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Im currently bulking. Eating around 200-300g carbs and 100-150g fat. Plus 250-300g protein. Not mega clean. But still staying as lean as I always have been. Not got a 6 pack but still toned. The odd vein here and there


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

My diet is fvcking dirty  it's so R rated I can't post it up without looking like a pervert.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am clean bulking at the minute but not beating myself up if I have a chocolate bar for example - If it fits your macros then it's all good - Dirty eating every meal though I would not do


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm on a bulk and I've gained 15 or so lbs from a dirty bulk. If it's fat then I certainly haven't noticed it. Saying that, I've always been skinny as hell, so I guess a lot of it depends on your body type.

Edit - Also I should add, I eat good meals (normal sarnies, whey shakes, pasta, proper dinners) and then top up my calories with whatever I want.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yea it was just an excuse to pig out for months.

condition is everything bro keep it clean.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

doing a dirty bulk ain't worth it at all, been there done that and it's more hassle than it's worth.

trust me mate!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mart81 said:


> Think im hoping someone will justify eating junk for me lol. Just dont think i can eat clean whilst doing so many hours at work. Yesterday i started at 8am and got home at gone 10pm. Im sat eating lunch now.


I'm out the house for 12 hours a day, i just cook stuff the night before.

It's not that difficult!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuk the dirty bulking, go clean as, bulking now and started dirty, eating pizzas eta, jus stick to oats n sweet p imo


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I'm out the house for 12 hours a day, i just cook stuff the night before.
> 
> It's not that difficult!


so much easier to stick to a clean diet that way too as you got no excuses as it's with ya... everybody rips me for making my food before but a decent body ain't build on mars bars an coke :laugh:


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Gonna be bulking myself in a month.

Gonna keep it clean as I can and not go too mad with the cals. maybe 3000 a week then see how I get on. I wont start on 3000, i'll start on 2500 then add 100 a week.

Foods will be oats, homemade spag bol, Homemade chilli, wholemeal buttys with lean meat. Stews with sweet potatos etc.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ive gone to the extremes of bulking, 500ml olive oil split 5 x day ie 100ml mixed with say yogurt to kill the taste will give you an extra 5000 cals. even tried blending tuna with orange juice,anything goes with me dirty or not


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Last time I bulked it was dirty as fvck. About 6000 cals from pizza, mcdonalds etc. and didn't gain much real fat just looked a bit bloaty. Once I finished my cycle and maintained with about 4000 cals I'd only gained 2% BF.

I've just Started a bulk cycle and I've decide to eat 6000 cals again but clean as possible with a cheat day on Saturday. If there's not much difference between the two methods at the end of this I'll be dirty bulking from here on out. It's easier and more fun. I'm finding it difficult to eat all the oats and sweet potatoes etc.


----------

